# zamac repair



## Tonym47 (May 26, 2013)

FYI I have found info which may or may not be new but i thought i would pass it on to the group.
The Crown Alloys Co. has a product called Royal Kirkrod for soldering ZAMAC.I haven't used it myself 
so i have no input on weather it's good or bad i thought someone might benefit in some way.... tonym47


----------



## Ray C (May 26, 2013)

"Royal Kirkrod"...   Now there's a name I'd like to know the story behind.




Tonym47 said:


> FYI I have found info which may or may not be new but i thought i would pass it on to the group.
> The Crown Alloys Co. has a product called Royal Kirkrod for soldering ZAMAC.I haven't used it myself
> so i have no input on weather it's good or bad i thought someone might benefit in some way.... tonym47


----------



## Tonym47 (May 26, 2013)

Ray C said:


> "Royal Kirkrod"...   Now there's a name I'd like to know the story behind.



somethings are best left unkown you know what i mean


----------

